# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > سوال: درخواست بازی ساده

## zahra2015

سلام یه بازی ساده با فلش میخوام لطفا اگه کسی داره فایلشو واسم بزاره

----------


## ami_barzegar

سلام با هزینه من می تونم براتون  انجام بدم.

----------


## شاکری حسین

> سلام با هزینه من می تونم براتون  انجام بدم.


دوستان چرا اینقدر پولکی شدیم ما از بیرون که تحریمیم حالا خودمون هم همدیگه رو تحریم میکنیم؟
دوست عزیز براتوون یکی پیوست کردم شاید به دردتون بخوره البته فایل SWF
 خواستین بگین براتون بفرستم هیچ هزینه ای هم نداره یعنی هرکی خواست میتونم براش بفرستم فقط یه ایمیل بزنین تا سورسشو بدم
ببخشید تو رو خدا بخاطر این آقا که پولکی تشریف دارن سورسشو نمیزارم
shakeri_hossein1984@yahoo.com
فعلا بای

----------


## ali_72

> دوستان چرا اینقدر پولکی شدیم ما از بیرون که تحریمیم حالا خودمون هم همدیگه رو تحریم میکنیم؟
> دوست عزیز براتوون یکی پیوست کردم شاید به دردتون بخوره البته فایل SWF
>  خواستین بگین براتون بفرستم هیچ هزینه ای هم نداره یعنی هرکی خواست میتونم براش بفرستم فقط یه ایمیل بزنین تا سورسشو بدم
> ببخشید تو رو خدا بخاطر این آقا که پولکی تشریف دارن سورسشو نمیزارم
> shakeri_hossein1984@yahoo.com
> فعلا بای


ممنون بابت سخاوت شما
ولی همدیگه رو انقدر راحت قضاوت نکنیم
این قضیه قابل مقایسه با قضیه تحریم نیست

----------

